# How does one attach?



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

A lexan body to a chassis? 

I just picked up a WizzardToyota GT1/GTP lexan body and I'm not sure how to attach it to my G3r chassis. Before anyone asks. Yes, I have BSRT aluminum pins already installed but the body sits a little bit away from the chassis. Do they get screwed on? 

Also, do I just use an exacto knife to trim the body?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

you use 4 pins, like shortened straight pins for sewing, through the body into the tubes that are installed on the sides of the chassis. the tubes should be just about the same width as the body when properly installed. put a small piece of packing or parachute tape over the heads of the pins to help keep them on the body. also, you might have to bend the pins slightly to snug them inside the tubes.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

use a pair of very sharp slightly curved scissors to cut the body. do NOT try to cut out the wheel wells. just cut along the bottom of the body.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Al.

Also, I just lost the little round sleeve that fits on the Delrin independent front end. What else can I use to attach the front end? I got one on but then dropped the other one and now I can't find it, needless to say. I'm pissed off.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

possibly the little red tube that comes on spray lube might be a match for inside diameter? or glue the end with out the retainer to the axle and the other end will still be independent of the axle rotation.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

440,i put the retainer into the hub,then turn it upside down on my bench and use a small hammer to tap on the other end of the axle.
I must of lost a dozen of them suckers before i clued in and started turning things upside down and using the hub itself to capture the retainer.
Trying to get them in place with the hub facing up is just about enough to make you pull your hair out
Rick


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

I never found the retainer so I used a small piece of a compressed air straw. I put a dab of super glue on it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I fergit who taught us this trick....it was way back...and he was a hell of a Lexan painter and set up man...maybe it was on Slot Car Illustrated??? ... his stuff was a cut above!

He used a cylindrical dremel stone on low to medium speed to do the wheel arches. I used the technique personally on several occassions with very good success.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

I cut th excess flashing off of the body and was trying to figure out how to cut the wheel wells out. Didn't think of a dremel.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I usually use round masks to simulate the wheel wells and then can leave the clear lexan in place when I cut bodies. I have done this with 1/24 scale as well and the body holds up better under stress. each to his/her own though.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

952 Aluminum Oxide Grinding Stone dremel tool
lexan or finger nail scissors
small ice pick type tool
tough tape (parachute, fiber reinforced)


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

for the body pins i use 20k piano wire cut like a staple, 
I use the Christmas tree looking device for making electric train handles.

i make body staples and axle retainers with it.

I like the screw in body posts for the g3, no glue needed!!!!

you also check with JW speed parts, they make front ends and i would assume the retainers

as rick said, use the hub to hold the retainer, but it only took me one time to figure that out:wave::tongue::tongue::tongue::jest::jest:

i use 2 sanders, the small 1 fro the front wheel well and the bigger 1 for the back. But now I like the front end a little less wide and i do not cut the front wheel wells, this helps the body to last longer


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Definitely the Dremel tool and Round or tapered stone for the wheelwells, I have actually used staples as body pins, I put a little Z bend in the legs to make them fit tight. The re-enforced tape is a must if you want your body to last and not crack at the posts.

Booste


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Slotking, 

I didn't know where to get piano wire from but I did find a spool of 20 gauge picture wire. Works pretty well at holding the body on.

How do you make axle retainers out of piano wire? Is it hollow?


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

So, I made some staples out of the wire I got. My question is, what prevents the "staples" from coming out of the chassis as you drive around the track? There is nothing holding the staples into the chassis.

And, across the back of the body there is a number, "7173" I'm not entirely sure what it is. I'm assuming its some sort of production number or something from when Wizzard molded the body. Would I be wrong to cut it out? 

I still have some trimming on the body to do. Especially in the wheel well department. But overall, I don't think I did too bad with my first custom car. I still don't have the motor in yet as I'm still waiting on the magnets that Dman was nice enough to send me. 

Anyway, here are some pics.

*EDIT*
There are more pictures, but I've exceeded my quota on here so I'm going to have to host them on Imageshack and repost them.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yes, cut the back of the body, remove the numbers.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Put a slight Z bend in the legs of the staple, to tighten them up in the post

Boosted


----------

